# How is the spec v in the snow?



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I was thinking of getting one of these cars when I graduate from college, but since I live on the east coast in New England, I must wonder, how does it perform in the snow? It is front wheel drive, but with all that power the car puts down I can't help but see the poor car spinning its wheels all around town.


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

on factory wheels(suck) i bet it wouldnt do so hot......but with aftermarket tires it should be good


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

*think of the spec V as a hovercraft and you'll be fine*

yeah i live in upstate ny so it's been "interesting" driving my spec. Basically the stock tires suck in the snow so be very careful whenever you're braking, accelerating or turning!!!! And also when you park, make sure the snow is very firm and flat or else you'll be stuck. Its happened to me twice already. But once the spring gets here, the same tires will start kicking ass for the same reason they suck in the snow.....


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

It has summer tires, which is good for the track but bad for the snow. You'll have to get winter tires.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Yes, I live near the MD and PA border. Plenty of snow here. I have to drive my girlfriends car to work when it snows. My Spec V just spins the tires, (factory),in the snow. It's not so bad when the snow first starts, but when it gets packed to the concrete it just spins. I recently purchased a set of 15 inch rims with some all season tires. Waiting to be deliveered. Let you know how they do.


----------



## MNspecV11 (Nov 4, 2002)

get a bus pass and a storage garage


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

i just got my new wheels and tires on today. Dry pavement cornering is very noticable, as it should be with the smaller wheels, and is not as good. Went in the yard with the snow and could actually get my car out of the snow without spinning my wheels. The all season tires are a must on the car in the winter.


----------



## Silver_Slug (Dec 14, 2002)

I have had Blizzak WS-50's on all winter, and I have to say I am very happy with snow driveability. Yes dry pavement driving sucks, but I have had no problems in the snow. 

So far I have driven through about 5 inches of fresh powder, 3 inches of slush and a pretty good combo of the two about 4 or 5 inches deep. It got a little scary few times, but the tires just dig in and pull the car out. I have to say it is very good in varying conditions also. Remember the LSD also helps slowing down when down shifting too.

Dan


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

I live over on Long Island and the stock tires slide around in the snow and slush .......... might change them, but then again the summer is almost here!


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

You mean, some of you are crazy enough to drive with the factory tires in the snow?!!??!! It's suicide!!

I got Eagle Ultra Grip tires installed on mine, on 15" steel wheels. It's not too bad, haven't had a problem yet. But the car is just too damn powerful for winter. Even on dry pavement, when I hit the engine's powerband the wheels start to spin like mad and I have to upshift (which results in more wheelspin if I don't modulate throttle correctly). And that's with the LSD!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

DropD is absolutely right.
And now picture me in my SE-R without the LSD and those crappy Firestone (or whatever) factory all seasons that the car comes with... It just sux in the winter - I think.
In addition, I observed that the car is pretty unstable in high winds.
I used to have a 96 MX-3 Precidia and my 2003 SE-R does not compare with the stability and handling capabilities of my old car.
Did anyone else observe that the car just doesn't feel too stable in the wind and at high speeds?


----------

